
Epidemiologist: Sweden Covid Response Isn’t Unorthodox the Rest of the Worlds Is - mrfusion
https://fee.org/articles/epidemiologist-sweden-s-covid-response-isn-t-unorthodox-the-rest-of-the-world-s-is/
======
partyboat1586
The damage to the economy from the lockdown will cause more net suffering than
the virus would have with no lockdown. Sweden didn't lockdown and their
hospitals are not overrun. I'm really not sure what the driver to maintain
lockdown is now we know this.

~~~
eesmith
I find it hard to use the term "lockdown" in any meaningful sense.

Quoting [https://www.businessinsider.com/countries-on-lockdown-
corona...](https://www.businessinsider.com/countries-on-lockdown-coronavirus-
italy-2020-3?op=1&r=US&IR=T) :

> While "lockdown" isn't a technical term used by public-health officials, it
> can refer to anything from mandatory geographic quarantines to non-mandatory
> recommendations to stay at home, closures of certain types of businesses, or
> bans on events and gatherings, Lindsay Wiley, a health law professor at the
> Washington College of Law, told Vox.

It goes on to say that Sweden has '"low-scale" lockdown'.

So, when people can argue that Sweden has no lockdown, and people can argue
that Sweden had a lockdown, albeit 'low-scale' ... well, you can see how hard
it is to use the word.

This page embeds the video "Anders Tegnell shows lockdowns are unorthodox".
However, at
[https://youtu.be/2HWfnZLKfQY?t=214](https://youtu.be/2HWfnZLKfQY?t=214) he
comments that other Nordic countries have "much more legal lockdowns than we
have", which tells me he sees Sweden as being in a lockdown.

The term 'unorthodox' appears at
[https://youtu.be/2HWfnZLKfQY?t=168](https://youtu.be/2HWfnZLKfQY?t=168) where
he uses it in the context of "closing down their society completely".

Which suggests that FEE is using "lockdown" inconsistently. I can't help but
wonder if they want to use his arguments against the extreme term in order to
reject any sort of lockdown - even ones that he agrees with.

